# للتعلم: حسابات الحمل الحراري لمستشفى



## Atatri (30 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
لمن اراد ان يتعلم كيفية عمل حسابات الحمل الحراري باستخدام برنامج ال hap 4.34
اتمنى ان يفيد الجميع.​ 

وشكراا...:20:​ 
و هاد رابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/g3zym2f1dxd/FAINAL HOSPITAL 8-11.E3A​


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2010)

تيلم الايادى و كنا عاوزين نساعدك فى موضوع 
رجو المساعدة في ايجاد قيم ال u-value


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الشكر اقل واجب 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك لك في علمك و رزفك وولدك واهلك ووالديك اكرمهم الله بك نعمة أقر بها عيونهم و اثلج قلوبهم وسببا لدحولهم الجنة باذنه تعالي وجزاهم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

وبالنسبة لموضوع ال u-value هاد رابط الملف
ارجو المساعدة 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ywoymtlnohk/ROOF.RTF


----------



## الدكة (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...

بس لي تعليق على الفقرة التي تخص infiltration فأعتقد ان هذا المدخل يجب عدم تفعيله بالنسبة للمنشآت الصحية كالمستشفيات ، وذلك بسبب أن المحصلة النهائية للمبنى كاكل يجب أن تتعامل على أساس الضغط موجب.

وبذلك فإن المدخل infiltration (التسريب سالب لداخل المبنى) سيزيد من الاحمال .

شكراً ،،،


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## mya1963 (21 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من الزملاء شرح معنى u valeu 
r valey في برنامج هاب


----------



## mya1963 (13 يوليو 2010)

وين الزملاء


----------



## ساكانا (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibu4u (19 يوليو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تيلم الايادى و كنا عاوزين نساعدك فى موضوع
> رجو المساعدة في ايجاد قيم ال u-value


 
Dear Friend 
Can you introduce yourself....coz 200 bed and 100 bed drawings what you uploaded on 4shared are belongs to me....whant to know that did we worked together before or not?
send me email on [email protected]


----------



## eehaboo (19 يوليو 2010)

جاري التحميل مشكور


----------



## ben_sala7 (12 مايو 2012)

thaxxx


----------



## تامر النجار (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامر النجار (12 مايو 2012)

يا ريت تكمل جميلك وترفع لنا المخططات


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الموضوع ولكن هل يمكن تحميل الملفات على استطالة أخرى غير الميديا فاير كأن يكون الفورشيرد . وشكرا


----------



## ben_sala7 (13 مايو 2012)

معلش ياجماعه انا مش عارف اشغل الفايل ده ازاى ممكن حد يساعدنى
وشكرا


----------



## أبو عبدالرحمن2020 (13 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو عبدالرحمن2020 (13 مايو 2012)

تسسسسسلم


----------



## أبو عبدالرحمن2020 (13 مايو 2012)

ويعطيك الف عافية عالمجهود


----------



## Iwant2C (3 يونيو 2012)

الملف المرفوع ويش امتداده ياجماعة رجااااااااااءا\


----------



## ben_sala7 (4 يونيو 2012)

مفيش حد رد عليا انا مش عارف اشغل الملف ع الهاب 
ممكن حد يساعدنى 
وشكرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو من الاخوان من عنده الموضوع هذا ارساله لي او تحميله على اي رابط لان والله محتاجه جدا وارجو من الاخوان المشرفين اعادة تحميله للفائدة لمن فاته مثل هذا الموضوع القيم اكرر طلبي من الجميع من لديه الموضوع هذا ينزله على رابط وله الاجر والثواب من الله خاصة اخواني الذين يسعون الى نشر العلم الصحيح الهندسي ويبحثون على الاجر اكرر ندائي لكم جميعا:11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 سبتمبر 2012)

نرجوا إعادة رفع الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dhsv (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط غير فعاال


----------



## السعيد الزينى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
برجاء تغيير موقعه من على المديا بسبب وجود خلفيات مسيئه جدا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدراكرم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء أعادة رفع الملف


----------



## dhsv (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف ......... وشكرا


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (30 سبتمبر 2012)

رجاء اعاده تحميل الملف مره اخرى


----------



## eng_hanyaly (30 سبتمبر 2012)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط انتهى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط انتهى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكرشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكرشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو من اللي حفظ هذا الموضوع و ما يتعلق به من فايلات
ان يتكرم بإعادة تحميله 
و له الأجر و الثواب
و نسأل الله له الخير في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## فرج فركاش (6 ديسمبر 2012)

:19:


----------



## الكاملي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط انتهى وجزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## kondor (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوانيي جزاكم الله خير نرجو اعادة تحميل الملف ويستحسن 4shared


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو اعادة رفع الملف .


----------



## O.H.T.L (8 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجوا اعادة رفع الملفات لاهمية الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Atatri (8 ديسمبر 2012)

اتفضلوا الرابط الجديد و آسف على الاطالة.
HOSPITAL FINAL.E3A


----------



## الكاملي (9 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف يتم فتح الملف يا اخوان


----------



## Atatri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ادخل على الـ project
2- retrieve hap 4.4 project
3- اختار الملف 
4- و أخيراً retrieve


----------



## فرج فركاش (9 ديسمبر 2012)

هل ممكن البرنامج نفسه


----------



## الكاملي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لك مني جزيل الشكر أخي *3atooora *


----------



## kondor (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس لكن اخي الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء انزال الرابط مرة اخري ولك الشكر


----------



## Atatri (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط آخر على موقع الـ 4shared
FAINAL HOSPITAL - Download - 4shared


----------



## Atatri (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ فرج البرنامج موجود بالمنتدى كل ما عليك هو البحث عنه


----------



## mahmood mrbd (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mechanic power (21 أبريل 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا تسلم الأيادي


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 أبريل 2013)

تم التحميل لكن الملف لم يفتح ممكن حصل له damage ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ديار السعيدي (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخي موضوع هام ودعائنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجازيكم خير والله


----------



## كاسر (25 أبريل 2013)

3atooora قال:


> اتفضلوا الرابط الجديد و آسف على الاطالة.
> HOSPITAL FINAL.E3A



هذا الرابط الجديد للموضوع -- في الاعلى اضغط على HOSPITAL FINAL.E3A

ويمكن فتحه ببرنامج الهاب -- تجدونه في المنتدى: يحتاج تحميل وتسطيب

وبعد تشغيل الهاب:

1- ادخل على الـ project
2- retrieve hap 4.4 project
3- اختار الملف 
4- و أخيراً retrieve

شكرا لمهندسنا الفاضل 3atooora


----------



## mahmood mrbd (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nezarmohamed (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس لكن
السؤال السؤال هنا انا شايف قيم غريبة للفريش اير و معظمها مبنية علي ال cfm/person هو حضرتك حددتها ازاي 
مع العلم ان اشري للمستشفيات محددها علي اساس ال ventilation air change per hour
و شكرا


----------



## ramyacademy (27 أبريل 2013)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## mim87 (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## last samorai (21 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.tamermosa (22 يونيو 2014)

هو لازم هاب 4.4


----------



## eng.ahmad-2020 (3 مايو 2015)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم:34:


----------

